# Michael Jordan quotes



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Just having a conversation with someone from here about pushing yourself etc. and I remembered a quote from Michael Jordan. Just did a google search and came up with some gold http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/m/michael_jordan.html. The one that I was most intrigued by was, "I can accept failure, everyone fails at something. But I can't accept not trying". Really struck a chord with me because even though it is so simple it's advice I've ignored most of my life. I've spent way too much time mulling and brooding by myself over past failures and I'm sure many of you can relate. There isn't anything wrong with you failing but there's a whole heap wrong with giving up. Anyway, just felt the need to post it because it really hit home with me .


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

MJ23 is the man.

I have his book Driven from within. It felt like a long ad for Jordan brand but it had candid vignettes of his life as an athlete and business man.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Will have to check the book out, he's a fascinating dude


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is an interesting quote on authenticity. he critizes a lot of players who sign lucrative contracts based on expectations and not on merit:



> "The truest athletes are going to be the middle of the road players because they haven't been given anything that they haven't earned.
> 
> Those guys are going to be more valuable to a team because they haven't been softened by the spoils. They are more likely to be leaders because of what they have through. They know their skill level. They have a foundation. They are more confident in what they can do because they have had to focus on their limitations.
> 
> ...


----------

